# Jeu avec bracelet milanais



## alexprod (20 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté une contrefaçon d'un bracelet milanais à 20e, il est très bien sauf qu'il le bracelet milanais ne prends pas toute la place sur l'attache, comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo ci-dessous il y a de l'espace sur la droite de l'attache et ce n'est pas très beau, je dois sans cesse le remettre au milieu :











Première question : est-ce que cela fait la même chose avec le bracelet officiel ?
et deuxième question : avez vous des solutions pour que le bracelet reste au milieu de l'attache ?

Merci


----------



## fousfous (20 Septembre 2017)

J'ai la meme chose avec une contrefaçon aussi, peut-être moins important.


----------



## alexprod (21 Septembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai la meme chose avec une contrefaçon aussi, peut-être moins important.



Il y a pas une manière pour le fixer au milieu de l’attache ?


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2017)

Je ne vois pas comment


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2017)

Pas de problème avec le bracelet officiel


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2017)

Oui mais c'est 100 fois plus chere aussi ^^


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais c'est 100 fois plus chere aussi ^^


Oui mais, tu as un *original*, pas une copie.


----------



## peyret (21 Septembre 2017)

Avec 100 fois plus de jeu.......  (espace)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Septembre 2017)

alexprod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai acheté une contrefaçon d'un bracelet milanais à 20e, il est très bien sauf qu'il le bracelet milanais ne prends pas toute la place sur l'attache, comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo ci-dessous il y a de l'espace sur la droite de l'attache et ce n'est pas très beau, je dois sans cesse le remettre au milieu :
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que c'est moche. On dirait une Swatch de contrefaçon.


----------



## fousfous (21 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Oui mais, tu as un *original*, pas une copie.


Pour le prix on va dire que c'est acceptable


----------



## alexprod (21 Septembre 2017)

Je pense racheter un bracelet chez Apple, vous pensez quoi du sport tout blanc ou du nike blanc et noir (qui a été présenté à la keynote) ?


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais c'est 100 fois plus chere aussi ^^



L’auteur a demandé à comparer avec un vrai donc je lui dis ^^


----------



## Vanton (24 Septembre 2017)

Le sport tout blanc est très sympa niveau look, je l’ai depuis deux ans et je l’aime bien esthétiquement. 
Mais... !!! Le bracelet sport est loin d’être mon préféré au quotidien... On transpire trop vite dedans et il est parfois un peu plus chiant à fermer que les autres. Mais surtout le blanc se dégrade très très rapidement. J’en ai flingué plusieurs, qui avaient absorbé le bleu de la teinture de mes jeans ou qui arboraient des traces noires indélébiles. C’est assez pénible.

Et je confirme que mon milanais officiel n’a qu’un très léger jeu. On en trouve facilement d’occasion à un prix plus doux... J’ai payé le mien 80€ par exemple.


----------



## Michael003 (29 Septembre 2017)

J’ai toujours été tenté par un sport blanc, mais j’ai vraiment pas la foi de payer 60€ juste pour du blanc lool


----------

